# Help!!! Need Case for Apple Bluetooth Keyboard. Suggestions?



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, I posted this in another thread, but it got a little lost; 

I need to find a nice carrying case for my Apple bluetooth keyboard, to use in conjunction with my iPad.

I'm just looking for something that will protect it, but not take up too much room, so I can pop it in my handbag with my iPad and Kindle.

What has worked for you, or what have you found that looks like you'd give it a try if you needed one?

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a member who makes them, I think that was suggested in the other thread.  I'm ashamed to say I just jam mine in my purse...  I should probably make one....

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

See Reply #1 on the following thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23136.0.html

I've included pictures.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Betsy, I was wondering what you used; now I know!  And it does ok just putting it in your handbag? Do you use the Vera Bradley Bowler?

Eeyore, thanks, I saw your pics; it is a nice case; are you familiar with Borsa Bella? Do you know if it's as padded as one of those bags? Yours just looks very lightly padded which is more what I'm looking for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I mostly use the bowler.  Sometimes I use a bag from Levenger.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Eeyore, thanks, I saw your pics; it is a nice case; are you familiar with Borsa Bella? Do you know if it's as padded as one of those bags? Yours just looks very lightly padded which is more what I'm looking for.


Yes, it is very lightly padded.

Best Wishes!


----------

